# Cat Lead or Harness and jumper licking



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

Good evening all! I'm new to the forum and reasonably new to cat ownership. We've just got ourselves a cat that we rescued after being abandoned at the Vets. Her name is Cookie and they have guessed her age at approx. 8 months.

She is such a lovely Cat and incredibly affectionate. I just had a few questions that I was hoping some more experienced cat owners might shed some light on.

1) We live in quite a rural area, which should be perfect for her to go outdoors (once she's had all her vaccinations), but I am worried about getting her used to the surroundings and letting her know where she lives. So she doesn't get lost. We had some advice from friends to get a lead for the cat and play with her in the garden for a while, on the lead, so she knows where she lives.

Firstly, is this a reasonable idea?

Secondly, is a cat lead the best way to go? I checked out ebay and 99% of the results are for Cat Harnesses rather than a normal lead. Is there something better about a harness over a lead?

2) She LOVES to lick my jumpers. She jumps up on my knee and immediately starts licking the arm of my jumper (almost always my right arm). She'll do it to my girlfriend too, but only when I'm not there. We've read up through quick google searches that this is usually something to do with her being seperated from her Mum too early and that it is a sign of her being secure / content. I just wondered if there is a nice way to stop her from doing it? Right now I just don't have the heart to push her away or try to stop her, becaue she purrs like absolute crazy while doing it and seems to really really love licking my jumpers. I don't want to take it away from her if it'll 'upset' her.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to you and your kitty 
If she is to go outside the best time is just before she is fed so that she will come back when you call her because she is hungry 
A cat harness is an excellent idea - I use a harness with an extending dog lead so that my cat can explore the garden and go for walks. A cat should always have a harness rather than a normal collar and lead because it is too easy to escape from a collar. It's best to put the harness on for a little while at a time until she is used to it before trying to take her out. Some cats don't take to it at all but many are quite happy 
You're quite right about the jumper licking being a sign that she was taken away from her mum to early and she is using it for comfort. Many cats which do this as kittens do grow out of the habit but so long as the jumpers are not too fluffy and likely to cause hairball problems then I would let her continue.
We'd all love to see some pictures of your little Cookie too - it is an absolute must


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply. I think we'll definitely take a look at getting a harness then. I'd really like to get her used to the area before I let her wander out on her own. Good tip on waiting for just before feeding time  we hadn't thought of that one. Another friend suggested that we give her loads of attention and fuss aswell just before we let her out, so that she knows where her bread is buttered 

I do hope she grows out of the jumper licking, but for now, I'll carry on letting her make me into a soggy mess!!

I have put a jumper aside downstairs now ... so as soon as I come home, I get changed into the "Slobber Jumper". Saves me having to put 1 Jumper a day into the wash!

As for a pic .... here she is relaxing!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's a sweetie  Love her fluffy tummy 
One other thing - is she spayed? If not you'll need to get that done before she goes off into the big wide world


----------



## crumbles (Mar 30, 2011)

You have a beautiful cat. Quick tip I read, just scatter some of her used litter from her tray, around the perimeter of your garden, so she knows it's hers. Good luck.


----------

